

Ask HN: Review my startup, buellr.com - vivekmgeorge

http://saas.buellr.com/<p>Any and all feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
======
vineet
Looks interesting. The kind of thing that I would want to come back to if I am
looking for something in one of the few categories that you support. I was
just looking at UserVoice and GetSatisfaction the other day and would have
loved something like this.

I want to see a lot more categories. Currently, I feel like you support way
too few areas for me to even want to remember you guys. Try to launch
something like your take of <http://alternativeto.net>

Also, I can see what you guys are doing might be interesting for me to use to
monitor my company and our competitors. There might be an interesting business
model for you there.

~~~
vivekmgeorge
Thanks for the feedback. This awesome. Yeah we are definitely considering more
verticals, but wanted to make sure this was not an idea that only my partner
and I thought would be useful. <http://alternativeto.net> is a great site, but
you are correct, we maybe able to take our own spin to the concept. In regards
to social media monitoring of your company and your competitors we feel that
the space is pretty well covered. In fact one of our current categories is
social media dashboards which provides such tools:
<http://saas.buellr.com/?productstags=social-media>

------
skram
Good idea and nice site. My biggest question is if the technology is easily
re-used to scour your established sources for other top 5's anywhere from top
election candidates to the best hospitals in an area.

@Skram

~~~
vivekmgeorge
We are looking into other verticals as well, but want to stay focused at first
and see what people find useful. Build lean and pivot from there. Thanks for
your thoughts!

